# WARNUNG: JSF1059: WARNING!  The com.sun.faces.verifyObjects



## Gichin (2. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche eine Beispiel Anwednung in Tomcat 6.0.18 zum Laufen zu bringen. Beim Deployen der Anwendnung erhalte ich folgende Warnung:


```
WARNUNG: JSF1059: WARNING!  The com.sun.faces.verifyObjects feature is to aid de
velopers not using tools.  It shouldn''t be enabled if using an IDE, or if this
application is being deployed for production as it will impact application start
 times.
```

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?[/code]


----------



## L (2. Okt 2008)

Denke mal, inner web.xml:

<param-name>com.sun.faces.verifyObjects</param-name>
        <param-value>true</param-value>

Auf false setzen ..


----------



## Gichin (2. Okt 2008)

Danke, da hatte ich wohl etwas übersehen;-).


----------

